# Pflanze Bärenwalze oder doch was ganz anderes



## Rotkehlchen (5. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

bei uns hat sich diese Pflanze (ca. 30 - 40 cm hoch) im Halbschatten ausgebreitet. Eine Bekannte meinte, dass es sich um eine Beerenwalze/Bärenwalze handelt, Tante Google kennt ein Gewächs solchen Namens jedoch nicht. 
Nun wollte ich gerne wissen, was diese Pflanze genau für eine ist, da ich sie am Teich im Trockengraben ansiedeln will. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? Falls die Blüte zu unscharf ist, kann ich auch noch ein besseres Bild machen.

     

Ich danke Euch schon mal vorab!

LG
Sandra


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanze Bärenwalze oder doch was ganz anderes*

Hallo Sandra,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das __ Fieberklee 	 (Menyanthes trifoliata). Sieht zumindest sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## orcanet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanze Bärenwalze oder doch was ganz anderes*

Hallo Sandra,

ich tippe eher auf __ Kermesbeere. Die samt sich gerne überall aus und ist eigentlich ganz hübsch und auch gut in Schach zu halten.

LG
Barbara


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanze Bärenwalze oder doch was ganz anderes*

Das ist eine __ Kermesbeere, für Kleinkinder leicht giftig, deshalb ist Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Rotkehlchen (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Pflanze Bärenwalze oder doch was ganz anderes*

Vielen Dank! Auf Euch ist echt Verlass.

LG
Sandra


----------

